# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Jyväskylän paikallisliikennekeskus

## a__m

Näyttääpi olevan netissä lisätietoa tulevasta. http://www.jyvaskyla.fi/yhdyskuntato...nnekeskus.html

Suunnitellaan myös reaaliaikaisen informaatiojärjestelmän toteuttamista   :Laughing:

----------


## TEP70

Suunnitelmasta puuttuvat vinolaiturit. Ne parantaisivat Vapaudenkadun toimivuutta huomattavasti. Samalle pysäkille kun yrittää usein kolme autoa yhtä aikaa, ei tuloksena ole muuta kuin sähläystä. Vinolaitureilla saataisiin samaan tilaan mahtumaan enemmän *toimivia* pysäkkejä. Kävisivät vielä katsomassa mallia vaikka Herttoniemestä, kuinka homma tulisi hoitaa.

----------


## tkp

> Suunnitelmasta puuttuvat vinolaiturit. Ne parantaisivat Vapaudenkadun toimivuutta huomattavasti. Samalle pysäkille kun yrittää usein kolme autoa yhtä aikaa, ei tuloksena ole muuta kuin sähläystä.


Ongelmaksi taitaa tulla tilanpuute. Viereinen parkkipaikka on yksityisalueella joten laiturialuetta ei niin vaan helposti levennetä. Monesti on kuullut sanottavan  että paikallisliikenteen pysäkit on liian kaukana matkakeskuksesta, joten mikäpä olisi estänyt kaupunkia rakentamasta vanhalle postin tontille kunnon paikallisliikenneterminaalia. Tai toinen, edes osittainen ratkaisu ongelmaan olisi muuttaa Tourulan suuntaan lähtevien bussien reittiä Väinönkatu-Hannikaisenkatu, poistaa matkakeskuksen edestä pysäköintipaikat ja laittaa pysäkit tilalle.

----------


## Piirka

> Suunnitelmasta puuttuvat vinolaiturit.


Ei sinne mitään vinolaitureita tarvita. Ne veisivät vain liikaa tilaa ja vähentäisivät terminaalialueen kaakkoispuolella olevan parkkialueen autopaikkoja. Toisekseen, nykyvauhdilla vähenevät matkustajamäärät karsii pakostakin ajettavia linjoja. Siten jatkossa riittää yksi pysäkki suuntaansa, kun kourallinen linja ajaa tunnin-puolentoista välein...

Esitteen havainnekuvista ilmenee, että Jyväskylässä on ikuinen kesä. Mahtaa  syys-talvikelit tulla ylläripyllärinä, kun vettä, räntää ja lunta sataa vaakatasossa eivätkä katokset silloin paljoakaan suojaa anna. Lähes korttelin mittaisessa katoksessa ei ole montaa välikköseinää, äkkiseltään näkyy pari mainostaulua.

Ihmetyttää mikä tuossa hankkeessa oikein maksaa. Liikenneväylätyöt maksavat yli 2,8 milj. . Kun summasta poistetaan katulämmityksen n 0,5 milj.  ja katosten n 0,4 milj.  rakennuskustannukset jäljelle jää n. 1,9 milj.  Vapaudenkadun yhden korttelin ja Asemakadun puolentoista korttelin matkalta. Aiotaanko kadunpätkät päällystää kullalla päällystetyillä marmorilaatoilla?

Piirka

----------


## Allison

> Tai toinen, edes osittainen ratkaisu ongelmaan olisi muuttaa Tourulan suuntaan lähtevien bussien reittiä Väinönkatu-Hannikaisenkatu, poistaa matkakeskuksen edestä pysäköintipaikat ja laittaa pysäkit tilalle.


Kysyin tätä asiaa Jyväskylän kaupungin liikenneinsinööri Jorma Lipposelta pari viikkoa sitten ja hän vastasi että paikallisliikenteen bussireittejä ei kierrätetä matkakeskuksen kautta koska nykyiset reitit ovat optimaalisia, ja vain pieni vähemmistö paikallisliikenteen matkoista kohdistuu matkakeskukselle. Mielestäni ihan hyvin perusteltu vastaus.

----------


## Piirka

> mikäpä olisi estänyt kaupunkia rakentamasta vanhalle postin tontille kunnon paikallisliikenneterminaalia.


Vanhan postin tontilla (Kilpisenkatu 8 ) sijaitsee suojeltu, Alvar Aallon suunnittelema Valtiontalo, jota ei saa purkaa. Kaupungille tullee iso lasku talon korjaamisesta, koska siihen syntyi halkeamia, kun naapuritonttia räjäyteltiin uuden toimistotalon rakentamisen myötä. Lisäksi siinä on mitä ilmeisimmin homeongelmakin. Vanhan postitalon toinen naapuritontti, Kilpisenkadun ja Vapaudenkadun kulmassa, jossa sijaisti vanha purettu funkishuoltamo (tätä tonttia ilmeisesti tarkoitit?) on nykyisellään varattu Jyväskylän musiikkitaloa varten. Kaupungin kehno rahatilanne ja poliittiset kädenväännöt ovat kerta toisensa jälkeen siirtäneet rakentamista hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Toivottavasti puljua ei koskaan rakenneta   :Twisted Evil: 

Tuo musiikkitalon tontti joutaisi terminaalialueeksi, koska toisaalta kaupunki suunnittelee kävelynkadun laajentamista Väinönkadulle. Kaupunki haluaa siirtä osan Rajakadun-Sepänkadun suunnan linjoista Puistokadulle. Puistokadulta pääsee Kalevankadun kautta kääntymään Vaoaudenkadulle, toiseen suuntaan ajaminen vaatii ainakin yhden korttelin kiertämistä Matkakeskusta hipoen. Mikäli kaupunki saa tahtonsa läpi, voisi Puistokadun ja Vapaudenkadun välinen reitti kulkea Yliopistonkadun ja Kilpisenkadun kautta. Tässä pitäisi rakentaa Kilpisenkadulle jatke terminaalille.

Piirka

----------


## ATR

> mikäpä olisi estänyt kaupunkia rakentamasta vanhalle postin tontille kunnon paikallisliikenneterminaalia.





> Vanhan postin tontilla (Kilpisenkatu 8 ) sijaitsee suojeltu, Alvar Aallon suunnittelema Valtiontalo, jota ei saa purkaa.


Vai tarkoittaakohan tkp vanhan postin tontilla Vapaudenkadun ex-postin tonttia Vapauden- ja Urhonkadun kulmassa poiisitalon naapurissa ja aivan Matkakeskuksen vieressä? Tälle tontillehan nousee nyt valtion virastotalo.

----------


## TEP70

> Alunperin kirjoittanut tkp
> 
> mikäpä olisi estänyt kaupunkia rakentamasta vanhalle postin tontille kunnon paikallisliikenneterminaalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sillä tontilla terminaali olisi minusta jo liian kaukana kaupallisesta elämästä. Matkustajat jäisivät käytännössä kuitenkin pois nykyisillä Vapaudenkadun pysäkeillä Forumin edessä. Tulisi helposti terminaali, jolla ei ole juurikaan käyttäjiä.

----------


## Kani

Vähän mittasuhteita: Jyväskylän matkakeskukselta ei ole suunniteltuun Vapaudenkadun terminaaliin sen pitempi matka kuin Helsingin suurella päärautatieasemalla joutuu useimmiten kävelemään bussiin, saati metroon tai Mannerheimintielle ratikkaan.

Ja mikä estää ajattamasta linjat (varsinkin itään päin menevät) siitä matkakeskuksen edestä niin, että siinä on tavallinen pysäkkipari.

Jyväskylän paikallisliikenneterminaali olisi pitänyt rakentaa ainakin 15 vuotta sitten, samaan aikaan, kun paikallisbussit siirrettiin Vapaudenkadulle. Järjetön viivyttely näin pienen hankkeen kanssa osoittaa, kuinka paljon Jyväskylää todellisuudessa joukkoliikenne kiinnostaa.

----------


## a__m

Todella, idän suunnan linja-autot Urhonkadun sijasta Matkakeskuksen ja Väinönkadun kautta Vapaudenkadulle.

Ja miten niin ei kiinnosta? Kyllä Lipposta ainakin.   :Laughing:

----------

